# Service Notice: Free Exchange for imagePROGRAF PRO-1000



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 15, 2016)

```
Thank you for using Canon Products.</p>
<p dir="ltr">We have determined that some imagePROGRAF PRO-1000 printers may experience ink leakage.</p>
<p dir="ltr">This announcement conveys Canon’s service policy for affected printers.</p>
<p dir="ltr">We offer our sincerest apologies to any customers who have been inconvenienced.</p>
<p><strong>Phenomenon

</strong>In rare instances, ink may leak from inside the printer to the outside of the printer through an opening on the bottom.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<div>
<p><strong>Affected units

</strong>imagePROGRAF PRO-1000 units starting with serial number prefix AEGL.</p>
<div>
<p align="left">Example: AEGL01234</p>
<p align="left">The serial number can be found on the back of printer.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/IPF-PRO1000-Image.jpg" rel="attachment wp-att-24314"><img class="alignnone wp-image-24314 size-full" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/IPF-PRO1000-Image.jpg" alt="IPF-PRO1000-Image" width="425" height="199" /></a></p>
<p><strong>Support

</strong>Affected imagePROGRAF PRO-1000 printers can be exchanged for a new printer free of charge when replacements become available around the end of January, 2016.</p>
<div>
<p align="left">For details regarding how to exchange your printer, please contact the Canon Customer Support Center at 1-800-423-2366.</p>
<p dir="ltr"><strong>Contact Information for Inquiries</strong>

Canon Customer Support Center

Phone:      1-800-423-2366

Email: <a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a>

Support options and hours of operation:

<a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/support">www.usa.canon.com/support</a></p>
</div>
</div>
</div>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 15, 2016)

I was thinking that we might see a lot of refurbished printers soon, but I suppose that the replacement will be a refurbished unit. I wonder if you get ink to replace that that leaked out, or if its just a small amount, but big mess.


----------

